# Omega Military Watch



## BUDDY (Jan 3, 2007)

HI ALL AGAIN! NOT QUITE GOT THE HANG OF THIS FORUM LARK! JUST POSTED TOPIC BUT CAN'T FIND IT. ANYWAY I'LL TRY AGAIN. PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME IDENTIFY AN OMEGA WATCH. I'VE WORKED OUT THAT IT'S AIR MINISTRY AND THAT IT'S A HS8 MODEL. SERIAL NO. A.M 6B/159 A 3924. ANY HELP AS TO AGE, HISTORY, VALUE WOULD BE GREATLY WELCOME. MANY THANKS BUDDY


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Buddy ....Welcome to the forum.....

Your watch sounds interesting....

Im sure one of the Mil watch buffs will be along to lend a hand with it.....


----------



## BUDDY (Jan 3, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Hi Buddy ....Welcome to the forum.....
> 
> Your watch sounds interesting....
> 
> Im sure one of the Mil watch buffs will be along to lend a hand with it.....


THANKS JASONM, SORRY BUT NOT SURE IF I'M USING THE RIGHT BUTTONS HERE, JUST TOOK ME AGES TO FIND YOUR REPLY. MANY THANKS


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No worries Buddy......You'll get the hang of it soon.... You might want to find the caps lock button though...Capitals makes for harder reading ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Buddy, welcome to the forum.









Just take your time and if you get stuck ask for help, don't worry.


----------



## BUDDY (Jan 3, 2007)

Stan said:


> Hi Buddy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS STAN, HAD A REPLY FROM JASONM WITH A BIT OF ADVICE ABOUT USING THE CAPS, Capitals are harder to read LOL.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

most forum etiquete use CAPS to indicate shouting or trying to get attention.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I diddnt want to say that for incriminating myself as a internet forum etiquete geek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I diddnt want to say that for incriminating myself as a internet forum etiquete geek


Wow I've never heard the words forum and geek in the same sentance before


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That sounds like the beginnings of a new "club" Jase: the "internet forum etiquette geeks" or IFEG's for short.


----------



## BUDDY (Jan 3, 2007)

potz said:


> BUDDY said:
> 
> 
> > HI ALL AGAIN! NOT QUITE GOT THE HANG OF THIS FORUM LARK! JUST POSTED TOPIC BUT CAN'T FIND IT. ANYWAY I'LL TRY AGAIN. PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME IDENTIFY AN OMEGA WATCH. I'VE WORKED OUT THAT IT'S AIR MINISTRY AND THAT IT'S A HS8 MODEL. SERIAL NO. A.M 6B/159 A 3924. ANY HELP AS TO AGE, HISTORY, VALUE WOULD BE GREATLY WELCOME. MANY THANKS BUDDY
> ...


Many thanks potz! I'll get my crow bar out and check the serial no. I'll get back to you! BUDDY


----------

